# Rep System And PMs



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi all!

While I enjoy the rep system and the current conversation that we should not be anonymous, I still think, for some things, the PM system should be used for direct questions.  Case in point: I recieved a rep and a question from one user who signed with a partial username.  This guy I could find easily enough and respond to; however, another rep/question was signed with a non-username and I have no real way of knowing to whom I should respond.  That may make me look all snooty and snobby and I don't want that.

Suggestion: If, through adding rep to a member, you'd like to ask a question, sign with your username.  This will allow a PM to be sent in response.  Alternately, you can rep and then PM with any question.

Thank you,

Keeper of the Odd Bunnies,

egg


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> While I enjoy the rep system and the current conversation that we should not be anonymous, I still think, for some things, the PM system should be used for direct questions. Case in point: I recieved a rep and a question from one user who signed with a partial username. This guy I could find easily enough and respond to; however, another rep/question was signed with a non-username and I have no real way of knowing to whom I should respond. That may make me look all snooty and snobby and I don't want that.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds to me like the person who sent you this question via the rep system, did not have an understanding of the email/PM system.

You might try contacting an Admin. as they might be able to help you with this.

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

I had someone pos rep me once and sign with their real name and not their MT handle.  It was quite confusing cause I had no idea who it was either, lol.  Finally figured it out after someone calling them by their name in a thread.  Maybe it was just a rhetorical question and not really meant to be answered


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

I wasn't fishing for the username of that particular person, Mike.  I didn't mean for the post to sound like that; rather, I had hoped that my suggestion would minimize such things, is all.

egg


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Maybe it was just a rhetorical question and not really meant to be answered


 
No, it was a real question.  He asked me to explain the bunnies, pancakes, decoder rings and such.

On that point, I'm not sure I _can_ explain them all...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> No, it was a real question.  He asked me to explain the bunnies, pancakes, decoder rings and such.
> 
> On that point, I'm not sure I _can_ explain them all...



:xtrmshock 

EGG!  You can't let the secret out about the bunnies, pancakes and decoder rings!!! That would be... so WRONG!  We have trusted you with the ancient secret and spreading it around like manure shall result in you being thrown out of the secret society.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock
> 
> EGG! You can't let the secret out about the bunnies, pancakes and decoder rings!!! That would be... so WRONG! We have trusted you with the ancient secret and spreading it around like manure shall result in you being thrown out of the secret society.


 
So, you see my dilemma?

Oh, this has gone so quickly off-topic.  rofl   :erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2005)

Sadly, outside of hoping folks reading comprehension abilities are up to snuff, theres not much I can do. Each system is labeled, and most have information on them. We still get the occational RTM with comments directed at the poster, not an actual complaint, and I still get emails for other people because the respondant didn't look at the from field. :shrug:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Bob, is it possible to tweak the system so that the username is auto-attached to any rep given? Good or bad, I don't think reps should be anonymous. 

I've always signed mine but the only neg point I've received was from someone who left no message at all. If you wanna neg me that's fine but ya oughta be big enough to stand up for it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2005)

Its possilbe, but not currently planned.


----------

